# a long way to the table saw



## Bryan Engelbrecht (Jan 31, 2020)

I'm installing a 1100 CFM dust collector, with 4" PVC piping, and have a 20' stretch to get to my table saw. Should this leg of the system shrink down to 3" pipe - or should I leave it at the 4" piping? all other stations have gate valves that can be closed when using the table saw.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Leave it at 4". More air flow. And if it's a 100 cfm dust collector, don't be surprised if you don't pick up much at 20 feet. Just my experience.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*What the run made of?*



Bryan Engelbrecht said:


> I'm installing a 1100 CFM dust collector, with 4" PVC piping, and have a 20' stretch to get to my table saw. Should this leg of the system shrink down to 3" pipe - or should I leave it at the 4" piping? all other stations have gate valves that can be closed when using the table saw.



If the run is straight wall schedule 30 or 40 PVC or metal chimney pipe, that's better than ribbed hose. If 4" chimney pipe it may collapse? If you can run 6" PVC drain pipe that's better. 



The table saw will make pretty fine dust and virtually no chips, so no fear of clogging IF you have proper air speed. That 1100 FM sounds like my Jet 1100 1 1/2 HP unit? I only use 4 to 6 feet of flex hose to any of my machines, table saw, planer, drum sander, jointer or drum sander. Mine is one the mobile base it came with, so I move it closer to the machine I'm using rather than have a long run through the shop. This work well for me. 

:vs_cool:


----------

